# COVID-19 on WCG



## Russ64 (May 24, 2020)

Hey team,

Decided to dust off my Cruncher and get her back in the game, running 24 cores on MIP and COVID-19 only.

Would be nice to see our team join the latest COVID-19 team challenge


----------



## mstenholm (May 24, 2020)

Russ64 said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Decided to dust off my Cruncher and get her back in the game, running 24 cores on MIP and COVID-19 only.
> 
> Would be nice to see our team join the latest COVID-19 team challenge


MIP and Linux? Try one MCM unit just to compare points.


----------



## phill (May 24, 2020)

Russ64 said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Decided to dust off my Cruncher and get her back in the game, running 24 cores on MIP and COVID-19 only.
> 
> Would be nice to see our team join the latest COVID-19 team challenge


If only I was able to enter us in to the challenges   Sadly we've still not seen anything from @Norton so I really hope he's doing well and alright   Looking forward to seeing his return to TPU!  The place isn't the same without him....

Let us know how you get on with the MIP and COVID-19 @Russ64


----------



## hat (May 25, 2020)

I've noticed covid19 work units as well. No idea what points they give, but it's good to see more covid19 work.


----------



## Russ64 (May 26, 2020)

Great to see that our team is entered for the new challenge - lets go get them 


Challenge Name:Challenge Project:Start Date:End Date:CV-12OpenPandemics - COVID-1905/27/202005/30/2020


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

Well, guess we might need to just set our work units to OpenPandamic rather than anything else then....


----------



## Boatvan (May 26, 2020)

More than half of the client's (the one I have set to do all projects) workload is OpenPandemic WU's. I also have one just set to OP and the work units are far from scarce. Also, we are going to be in a challenge? I might have to adjust some project preferences to cheese up my numbers before tomorrow lol


----------



## mstenholm (May 26, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> More than half of the client's (the one I have set to do all projects) workload is OpenPandemic WU's. I also have one just set to OP and the work units are far from scarce. Also, we are going to be in a challenge? I might have to adjust some project preferences to cheese up my numbers before tomorrow lol


We are in the challenge. Norton most have listened and entered the team.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> We are in the challenge. Norton most have listened and entered the team.


Received an email off Norton today, switched to covid only for the competition and added my laptop at half power since I cannot bring myself to leave it at 95°c long term it's at 60°c.
I will add another dual core if y'all think it worthwhile.
It's in a backup rig that's never normally on.

Nice to hear from Norton though.


----------



## Russ64 (May 28, 2020)

Nice one team  after Day 1 and we are at #5


----------



## phill (May 28, 2020)

@Russ64  - WCG Linky for Challenge!!






I'll grab the data and add it too our teams spreadsheet just for reference


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Here we go for a second day...





Carrying a strong 5th place!!    Awesome work everyone!!    I've switched the two servers I use to just the COVID-19 units for the moment, so hopefully that might help with catching up 4th place


----------



## tami626 (May 30, 2020)

Guys, we are 4th!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

Thanks @tami626 I forgot to do this earlier in the day!!  
Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

And here we go for yesterdays results... 30th May 2020....





Still holding a very respectable 4th place!!    Amazing efforts everyone!!    I'm not sure we'll get in to the top 3 but there's always next time


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks like we are still in 4th as of 13 hours ago?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 3, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Looks like we are still in 4th as of 13 hours ago?


 
The challenge ended ended some days ago, 30th of May as I recall. We did a a decent job and we might still be 4th of the teams entered.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 23, 2021)

How is your GPU holding up with new OPNG app?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> How is your GPU holding up with new OPNG app?





They are not busy. In fact one mid-range working flat out would beat my 2x2060, 2x2070 and 2070s. As I understand we completed around 10 % of the planned GPU work but if they upped the release we could complete them in a week or so. I'm ready.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 23, 2021)

We are on 40k of 1st part of 50k batches...but they mentioned they are going to crunch about 2nd spike, so that is 100k of total batches.

& yes, have passed 5k within 2 weeks of crunching time. Expected finish for 50k is somewhere in Aug/Sep 2021.


----------



## KLiKzg (May 7, 2021)

Those are probably all reruns, as the project is getting back to 500M points per day.






40k batches in less then a month. [B-)]


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

I need to have some more OPNG in my life!


----------

